# Baby Boys in Dresses? It's a poll!



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

The kids get to wear whatever they wanted. One looooved a certain prairie style blue dress with little white flowers on it. I loved that dress because he loved it so much. His dad felt much differently but was bright enough to defer to me when it came to things like that , lol.









How about in your house? Do your boys wear dresses and girls wear pants?


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ian'smommaya*
> 
> The kids get to wear whatever they wanted. One looooved a certain prairie style blue dress with little white flowers on it. I loved that dress because he loved it so much. *His dad felt much differently but was bright enough to defer to me when it came to things like that* , lol.
> 
> How about in your house? Do your boys wear dresses and girls wear pants?


Honestly, not being snarky, but that sounds so demeaning towards your dh.

As to your question: nope, no dresses, ds wore mainly sweatpants or cord coveralls that I made. Both dh and I wanted him to be recognized as a boy.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98*
> 
> Honestly, not being snarky, but that sounds so demeaning towards your dh.
> 
> As to your question: nope, no dresses, ds wore mainly sweatpants or cord coveralls that I made. Both dh and I wanted him to be recognized as a boy.


Oh, D.S. is very boy-ish. He never got mistaken for a girl. Sorry if my comment sounded demeaning, D.S.'s dad wasn't ever my husband, I've not ever been married. I loved over-alls for the kids. so comfy and easy! I loved them as a kid, too.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Not unless you count the baby nightgown things, at least not yet. ds is only 18 months, and an only child (currently), so he wouldn't have any places to get dresses from to wear, unless we bought them for him, which we are not going to do. If he wants to play dress-up in dresses, I have no problem with it. My current intention is not to take my kids out of the house in "dress-up" clothes, but I suppose we'll see what ACTUALLY happens when push comes to shove!









*ETA:* I would love for him to have a kilt someday, though! (I'd also like dh to have/wear one, but he thus far refuses.







)


----------



## incredikat (Jan 23, 2014)

I voted "Yes", but what I meant is I would have no problem with my son wearing dresses or skirts. He's only 6 months now, but in the future, I don't plan on telling him not to wear "girl" clothes.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I didnt vote because i wasnt quite sure how to reply/which answer fit.

My oldest went through a very short period of time as a 2 yr old (or thereabouts) where he liked the twirlyness of dresses. He didnt wear one out of the house though, just playing dress up at home. He mostly dressed as a boy but due to his long red curly hair people often mistook him for a girl even though he didnt really look like a girl (and def didnt dress as one) except for the hair. At 17 this does not happen anymore  (and he no longer has long hair.)

My younger boys (age 6) have not wanted to wear dresses. One wishes to have nothing whatsoever to do with wearing anything considered "girly" but the other is quite into fashion and flashy things and will at times choose to dress up in girl clothing. Not often leaving the house in it, but does have a few pieces found in the girls section that isnt too obviously "girl clothes" that he will wear out. He most def. identifies AS a boy though, he just likes fun clothes.

My daughter (almost 12) went through a period a couple of years ago where she wanted to wear literally boys clothes (that is, clothing bought in the boys section, rather than just less girly pants/shirts from the girls section)...i thought maybe it was some identity stuff, turns out she was just trying to dress like a certain girl from school who was quite popular (and a "jock") and after several months started wearing her regular clothes again.

I pretty much dont care what they wear.


----------



## ecohudler (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm the first to vote that you ask the silliest questions -- but I want to explain. I don't feel that way, but I chose it as an option similar to "other."

Between two boys (now aged 2 and 7) I can say that no, they didn't (as of now) wear dresses or skirts. So, some would say the easy answer would be no. However, it wasn't anything to do with me. If they had wanted to, I would have let them...they just never showed an interest. My youngest does absolutely adore wearing a princess crown though!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

It used to be pretty normal to dress boys in dresses. I wonder what changed that and when?


----------



## Naturemama23 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't have any boys, and my little one is only 10 mos old, but she definitely wears pants! also, if I had a DS I would probably let him wear what he wanted.


----------



## renee d (Oct 4, 2013)

My DS has worn dresses. I actually have got more reaction about how long his hair is and how he wears it than I have dresses or other " girls " things.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't put *any* baby in a dress. They ride up to their armpits and are generally a pain. I get the easy access to diaper areas, but that doesn't make up for the riding up part.

Once they are older, any one who wants to wear a dress can. I only have one boy and he wore dresses for play, but never in regular life. He is 13 and will occasionally don a frilly dress when playing with his sisters but that is about it.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no problem with it, but we don't because we don't want to get crap from people. We get enough crap because we don't stay "masculine enough" already.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

My boy is too young to have a preference, but if he wants to wear a dress when he's older I'm ok with it. If he is going out among people I'd discuss with him that people might have negative reactions or mistake him for a girl, and that he should be prepared for that.


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

My 5yo often wore his older sister's clothing. He liked it, his favorite color is still pink, he loves My Little Pony, asks for his nails to be painted whenever we trim them, and often asks people if he looks pretty.

Honestly, I don't care either way, and I don't tell him people might think badly of him or differently or mistake him for a girl- most people don't have a problem, and those who do really aren't important within our family. He is beginning to understand cultural mores a bit more now and gravitates to more boy-ish stuff, but early childhood is all about finding their own comfort zone and trying on different roles to do that.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't care if people have negative opinions, but I just wouldn't want to send him out unprepared for that possibility, kwim?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I voted NO as DS is just a year now and he has not yet been dressed up by his sisters in skirts or dresses.... I am sure that will come when they are all playing dress up. I would be ok with it as would DH... it doesn't really matter at all to us. He will get to choose when he is old enough to choose and we won't have a problem with him playing dress up with his sisters.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> It used to be pretty normal to dress boys in dresses. I wonder what changed that and when?


I'm curious about this too! When we started EC'ing our daughter I realized the genius of those baby gowns with a drawstring or elastic at the bottom. Then I thought this might be one reason for boys historically dressing in gowns until they were old enough for "short pants". Long pants would be worn once they were old enough to not rip the knees of their pants . . . or that is my personal theory. I wonder if the gowns were for ease of taking little ones to pee? Historically, kiddos were out of diapers much younger than these days . . . around 16 months if I remember correctly.

Fun thoughts!

So, yes, my baby boy wears "dresses" - they are infant gowns. I was stoked to find one that goes up to a 12 month size. I pull it above his knees when I put him down to crawl. I love the idea of a kilt when he is walking. Does anyone know of a good source for knee hi wool baby socks?

: )


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

p.s. My boy has older sisters and will have easy access to everyday and dress-up dresses, so I'm guessing he'll wear one according to his own choice eventually. We are fortunate enough to live in a town where it is common to see boys dressed up as a lion or a knight or a princess while out grocery shopping with mom or dad. Pressure to dress "like a boy" comes from peers around 1st grade for those who attend school . . . according to what I've gleaned.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erigeron*
> 
> I don't care if people have negative opinions, but I just wouldn't want to send him out unprepared for that possibility, kwim?


Agreed. Telling someone that people may be mean to him for wearing a dress isn't squelching his gender exploration, it's preparing him for the reality of the world (depending on how you do it, obviously). It also gives you a chance to assure your child that if people treat him badly, you'll support him and be there to help.

Honestly, he'll know people will think he's a girl- they already do. We don't correct them right now because, mostly, we don't know which way we actually need to correct, it's totally possible our baby is a girl and those who think "boy" are the ones who need to be corrected. When our baby can communicate, I'll ask if he minds being called a girl and also if he minds being called a boy, and go from there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrmEmbar*
> 
> I'm curious about this too! When we started EC'ing our daughter I realized the genius of those baby gowns with a drawstring or elastic at the bottom. Then I thought this might be one reason for boys historically dressing in gowns until they were old enough for "short pants". Long pants would be worn once they were old enough to not rip the knees of their pants . . . or that is my personal theory. I wonder if the gowns were for ease of taking little ones to pee? Historically, kiddos were out of diapers much younger than these days . . . around 16 months if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


I do think that the biggest reason is diapers, or lack thereof- like you thought. If I understand right, diapers only started really being developed in the 19th century, disposable diapers developed in the 20th century, and boys in 'dresses' were not uncommon until the 20th century. I think there was also an aspect of thrift- if all kids wear the same style clothing, you can easily hand clothes down from one to the next.

Part of the extreme gendering of baby clothing was the invention of ultrasounds. Before it, parents dressed babies gender neutrally because you couldn't know what you were having and so, at least at first, the clothing and furniture you had would basically have to be neutral as there was a 50% chance you'd guess wrong. Once parents could tell the gender, the idea of getting girls and boys clothing developed and companies leapt at the chance for more sales.


----------

